# Suddenly noisy cat



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Timothy has always had quite a range of vocal noises, and hasn't been afraid to use them. I've got the hang of what various types of noise mean, from "hello" to "I want..." to "I really neeeeed...".

Well, the last 48hrs or so, he has been almost constantly doing his "need" meow, and I'm stumped as to why. I've tried playing with him, he has food and water and a clean litter tray, knows where I am, doesn't want to go out... Snuggling or stroking him stops him for a few minutes and replaces the meow with a purr, but he then wanders away from me and starts again.

I've checked him over and he doesn't seem to be in pain. As far as I can see there are no new stimulae outside that could be setting him off, and I've changed nothing in the house. So I'm really stumped. Last night it took over 45 mins before he quietened down.

Has anyone else had this happen before, or do you have any ideas? 

He's a neutered ex-stray, estimated age somewhere between 5 and 8. I know I could take him to the vet if this continues, but I want to try to avoid that as he gets so distressed going in the car and I don't want to put him through that if I can help it.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi sometimes there is an underlying medical condition (e.g. Kidney disease) which changes a cat behaviour. When was Timothy's last check-up? To be on a safe side, I would suggest a trip to a vet. Any other symptoms like increased appetite or weight loss?

If he doesn't like going to the vets, just buy some Zylkene and start giving it to him 4 days before the visit. It's a supplement which helps pets cope with stress.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Are there any new cats in the area Flev bothering him?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

How old is he? Could his hearing be deteriorating perhaps?


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you all for the replies. He's seemed a bit better tonight, so I'm probably going to wait until Monday unless he gets really noisy again tonight. He always vomits on the way to the vet, so it really is quite an extreme reaction. I do have some Zylkene in though, so could start giving it anyway and see if that helps with the meowing.

His last checkup was when he had his vaccs last February, so it has been a while. He has been eating a bit more recently, although I was a bit late with his recent worming tablet so I wondered if that could be why. Could that suggest a possible problem?

There don't seem to be any new cats around in the area, but I'll keep a good lookout over the next few days. However, thinking about it, he is tending to want to come and go through the front door more lately rather than the cat flap at the back, so maybe something out back has spooked him.

His age is unknown (estimated between 5 and 8 now) as he was a stray, but he certainly doesn't look or act like an old man. I'll try shaking food when out of his sight over the next couple of days and see if I get the same response as normal. I really hope his hearing isn't going as he loves to spend time outside and if I had to start keeping him in for his safety that would seriously affect his quality of life.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

flev said:


> His last checkup was when he had his vaccs last February, so it has been a while. He has been eating a bit more recently, although I was a bit late with his recent worming tablet so I wondered if that could be why. Could that suggest a possible problem?


I always take my cats for a checkup once a year even if they seem fine. Calling could be a sign of issues with thyroid or kidneys. I would suggest an appointment with the vet - to rule out an illness.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Sounds very much like he is trying to tell you something with the persistent crying. You may have identified the cause, if he has lately become less keen on using the cat flap. It could be that a strange cat has been spraying on or near the flap, trying to take over your cat's territory and making him feel intimidated.

Is it a microchip cat flap? If it's not, then maybe a strange cat has actually been in the house. So I'd switch to a microchip flap if you don't have one.

Also I'd clean thoroughly all around the area of the back door, and the door itself, with a solution of bio laundry liquid, or Simple Solution.


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

He's definitely meooooow-ing less again today, so I wonder if the Zylkene is helping and it is/was at least partly stress-related. Right now he is sat looking at me and clearly wanting me off the computer so he can snuggle. I will obey in a moment.

We have a vets appointment on Monday, they agreed bringing him in if he was still doing it after the weekend to try and rule out medical problems would be a good step forward. He normally gets a thorough checkup when he has his annual vaccinations, but that was last Feb, so anything could have developed since then.

I do have a microchip cat flap, as next door's cat used to try and come in, and he doesn't particularly like her. It's currently looking a bit grubby, so giving it and the door a good clean sounds like it wouldn't hurt. 

I may try and catch next door and see if their cat has been going out more or at different times recently, they seem to do their best to avoid each other so maybe he's been encountering her more of late. At least being home all tomorrow I can really watch him and the back garden!

Thank you very much again for the suggestions, I was completely stumped and now feel we might be starting to figure it out.


----------

